# 1970 Torque specs



## the1970GTO (May 27, 2018)

Could someone please tell me the torque specs on the tie rod outer ends, inner ends, and brake caliper mounting bolts?

Need to get my hands on a shop manual (sources appreciated too), in the meantime if anyone has this info handy I would appreciate it.

Thank you in advance,
Chris


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

*googles your friend ....*

http://www.hotrodreference.com/862/...ortant words first
good luck ..............


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

You posted in the 2004-2006 GTO section, I moved your post to the proper section of the forum.

Your manual can be purchased at Ames Performance.

https://secure.amesperf.com/qilan/Detail_Web?part_num=W256&order_number_e=NDU2MzU2MQ==
&web_access=Y


----------



## the1970GTO (May 27, 2018)

BLK69JUDGE said:


> http://www.hotrodreference.com/862/...or referenced, I wasn't sure about it.
> Chris


----------



## the1970GTO (May 27, 2018)

UPDATE - I purchased the Pontiac service manual and figured I would update this post just in case anyone else needed the information. The torque specs listed in the hotrodreference page on the first reply do NOT seem to match the Pontiac service manual.

From the service manual it appears they should be:
inner tie rod nuts: 60 fl/lb (85 lbs max to insert cotter pin)
outer tie rod nuts: 50 ft/lb (85 lbs max to insert cotter pin)
adjuster sleeve nuts: 20 ft/lbs

Best Regards


----------

